# What makes a good furry comic?



## VGmaster9 (Nov 5, 2013)

What are many different things that make a furry comic really good, interesting, and engaging?


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 5, 2013)

The same things that make any other story great: Likeable characters, an coherent plot and a great setting.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 5, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> The same things that make any other story great: Likeable characters, an coherent plot and a great setting.



i.e. the exact opposite of everything on the katbox.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2013)

Smelge said:


> i.e. the exact opposite of everything on the katbox.



Even I hate everything on Katbox and I fucking froth at the mouth over some melon tits. :I
How does someone make comics THAT shitty?
Though at least a small amount are drawn...moderately well. The stuff is clean work and usually makes sense, I suppose. I'd respect them more if they just made what it is they actually want to make and what their fans REALLY go there in hopes of one day finding for free (lord knows they aren't going to Club Stripes, not that I blame them because fuck paying for porn unless it's a commission). 

I mean, Chalosan already has. ROFL

...

NSFW


----------



## Namba (Nov 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Even I hate everything on Katbox and I fucking froth at the mouth over some melon tits. :I
> How does someone make comics THAT shitty?
> Though at least a small amount are drawn...moderately well. The stuff is clean work and usually makes sense, I suppose. I'd respect them more if they just made what it is they actually want to make and what their fans REALLY go there in hopes of one day finding for free (lord knows they aren't going to Club Stripes, not that I blame them because fuck paying for porn unless it's a commission).
> 
> ...


That's the stupidest shit I've ever seen in my life. Just cut out the dialogue and show some breasts like the comic is intended to do anyhow.


----------



## Smuttymutt (Nov 6, 2013)

Same thing that makes any story or comic good. If you are looking into writing a comic I recommend paperwingspodcast they talk about alot of this type of stuff http://paperwingspodcast.com/pwp-19-how-to-write-comics-that-engage-your-audience/ . Also recommend reading Invisible ink its a great book about story telling


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 6, 2013)

Namba said:


> That's the stupidest shit I've ever seen in my life. Just cut out the dialogue and show some breasts like the comic is intended to do anyhow.



I would SERIOUSLY respect that (and view it) way more if it did just that. I seriously wouldn't judge.


----------



## kv195 (Nov 9, 2013)

Well I'm pretty picky with my what I like with just about anything.  Good plot is a definite need most of the time, likable characters (if they go through as much character development as everyone in T2 did then it's even better), decent art (spectacular stuff like Berserk or Gantz is always good), and a good pace, not too slow or too fast.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 9, 2013)

If you plan on making a hit,

Art > Plot

Just draw a bunch of service and fighting stuffs. If it is failing, flash boobs and panties every 3 panels.

But for a really really good one, as many have stated, plots, character development and what most people forget to mention is that you must hint what kind of pair you want people to ship in your comic. (Like, really, if you can't ship, you lose a lot of taste. A LOT.) Seriously, shipping is the only reason fan girls read stuffs.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Nov 9, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> If you plan on making a hit,
> 
> Art > Plot
> 
> ...



What I would really like in a furry comic is good art AND a good plot. Running Wild would've been a perfect example of that.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> If you plan on making a hit,
> 
> Art > Plot
> 
> ...



Speaking of art, HOLY dog shit, your gallery is the bee's knees. And I'd know a lot about bees.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 10, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> What I would really like in a furry comic is good art AND a good plot. Running Wild would've been a perfect example of that.



Plot is kind of hard to sell if it's too hard to comprehend or has too much text in one box because everyone "loltl'dr" everything even comics and mangas. That's why some people buy those random japanese doujin that they cannot read as long as it has great arts and service.

But Plot is what a comic great after all. The major problem with comics with plot though is that one wrong turn can pretty much ruins it and most people lose their motivation mid-way. The ship will sinks before it reaches its destination, disappearing into the sea of nothingness. That's why most people just avoid long and complicate pot and just go with the usual "Train, get better, fight better opponents" or comedy. Those comic that actually has parts that really make you feel and not just laugh every 5 - 10 pages? Almost gone.



XoPachi said:


> Speaking of art, HOLY dog shit, your gallery is the bee's knees. And I'd know a lot about bees.



Thanks. Teach me some interesting knowledge about bee so I can make a bee anthro later.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 10, 2013)

They're fat and fuzzy! \:3/


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> They're fat and fuzzy! \:3/



Big fluffy neck coat, black shiny eye and stripes are pretty much a must since that really is what make them cute and fancyasfk to work with.

I still need to find a way to deal with their big fat butt. Maybe I will just BS it and say that the bee are part of the nobles and have one be a female in Victorian (big butt) dress.


Which kind of bring up another good point about a good Comic. I don't see the actual setting or world being discussed. I mean, plot and char development is very important but the reason stuffs like Harry is such a big hit is because the authro created a whole new setting that is based off school for everyone to enjoy. People gets to live off their fantasy and wish they are in the book's setting instead of living in the real world. Most anime and mangas are always about schools because that's the setting most people can relate to.

If you're working on a fantasy comic or fic, setting is very important, and it's not just a "Mountain there, river here, dragon nest there". You pretty much have to work as hard as those MMO Concept workers if you want to create a beautiful world for your characters to live in.


----------

